# Ice Racing your Street Legal Nissan!



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here ya go people. Maybe it sounds like something new to you, but we've been at it for 41 years now. We race our compact cars on the lakes of eastern upstate, NY. Here's our ad that will appear in Grassroots Motorsports magazine. It will be in the February issue, due out on the newstands on December 27th. 










Full details *HERE* 

Cheers,

Mike Kamm
A.M.E.C. VP
http://www.icerace.com


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

What would someone with a well-maintained street car be looking at in terms cost (equipment, entry fees, etc) to start ice racing?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> What would someone with a well-maintained street car be looking at in terms cost (equipment, entry fees, etc) to start ice racing?


 It's really the best value in all of motorsports. Club membership is only $20 per year. Racing entry fees are only $35 per day. Each race day you'll get a 10 minute warm up session in the morning, followed by three 20 minute races during the day. Where else can you get over an hour's seat time for $35? Not at an auto or rallycross that's for sure.

All you'll need is a 2.5 lb. fire extinguisher [$10 WalMart] and a metal bracket to secure it [$5 Home Depot], a snell 95 or better helmet, and a number on the door. 

Courses are custom plowed 1 tp 1.5 mile road courses plowed about nine cars wide for plenty of contact free racing room. Speeds down the straights can reach 80 mph. I've tickled 85 a few times in the black SE-R you saw in the picture. And all of this on studless Bridgestone Blizzaks [Tire Rack's the cheapest source].


----------

